# 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok I searched and only found stuff for 10/10.5 wide wheels on the rear and nothing related to the wheels I want to put on my car.
Im looking to buy some Corvette C5 ZR1's on my car, they are Rear 17 x 11" - 50mm / Front 17 x 9.5" - 56mm. I know I will have to get spacers for them and I was planning on getting them from here - http://www.adaptitusa.com/inde...ID=22 but dont know what size to get.
Will these work on my car with some stretched tires and maybe some fender pulling or rolling? Please Im just trying to get some answers quickly and dont want to be flamed for this.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (Chopper17)*

Even with your fenders pulled, you are going to have poke all the way around. You would have to go wide body to actually fit them near the edge of the fender.


----------



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

I dont care about some poke for now because the widebody would come down the road, how much poke do you think 2-3"?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (Chopper17)*

To fit those wheels, you would have to have a final offset in the neighborhood of 20mm or less depending on tire.
You would be poking about 2'', possibly more.
In the fronts you would want a final et of 20mm or less and you would be poking a little more than 1''


----------



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

Dam, what size spacers would be right for them? Also what size tires would be good, I could never figure out this wheel/tire stuff. I appericate the help.


----------



## bigdaddydave (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (SLakin)*

Ouch! That's harsh!







Come on, let's play nice guys. Granted this is a "unique fitment" but it's no worse than those guys back in the 80's running the boxed rear fender kits with staggered, wider rear tires on MKII and Scirroco platforms. If he's planning to box the fenders and is willing to do the required mods to make this work safely, I say go for it. I wouldn't want that type of fitment on my car but this isn't my car, it's his. Some guys like blonds, some like red heads; to each his own as long as he proceeds with caution and signs a pre-nupt right?


----------



## SLakin (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (bigdaddydave)*

I'm sorry. You are right, old timer.
I just had to get that out there


----------



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (SLakin)*

SLakin you are entitled to your own opinion and I don't know what year or model those came on it just said it from where I was buying them from. Flame me all you like, I know its a " Corvette " wheel on a Volkswagen but its what I like. I will do a nice widebody soon I just want to see if these wheels would fit on my car. Also I'm glad this ruined your weekend, you must have no life and sit on your computer all day flaming people. 
Also go f*ck yourself because its what I want and I want something different and not like every other wheel out there on a volkswagen.


_Modified by Chopper17 at 1:33 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (SLakin)*

OK lads, can't we all just get along ?


----------



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta ([email protected])*

Mods just close this thread I will just get some audi A8L rims.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (Chopper17)*

Well, just to answer the question...
Front adapters will be 30mm, and the rears would be 36 or close to it. I would go with a 40mm adapter if I was going wide body.
Tires in the rear would be 295-305 if you could find that size
and the fronts would be a 255



_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 6:02 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## Chopper17 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

JDriver I appericate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcm_vr6 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 11" wide wheels on a MK4 jetta (Chopper17)*

maybe a 245/40R17 up front and a 275/40R17 for the rear 
check out this wheel calculator... http://www.wheelsmaster.com/rt_specs.jsp
maybe a 25mm or 30mm up front and 35mm or 40mm in the rears


----------

